# Recording timer



## 4Krecorder (Apr 29, 2016)

Being able to keep an alarm like thing, where if your sessions reach a specified length and/or having the option to stop the recording then and that gives some sort of feedback to the user that their recording has ended, like a pop up or being able to add custom sounds or something like that. Of course the sound or music would also be recorded as part of desktop sound but whatever.

I bet the let's play community would flip over if this was added.


----------



## Suslik V (Apr 29, 2016)

I think it would be implemented not earlier than OBS Studio be able to render its own overlay.

Let's buy this device:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hourglass  I think, it may help to everyone ^_^


----------



## john7777 (Aug 6, 2016)

Im interested in a timer that can stop the recording (With programmable length of course) after i go to bed or go out, or even better, one that can start and stop it e.g in the middle of the night when Im asleep. Any ideas?


----------



## Suslik V (Aug 7, 2016)

john7777 said:


> Im interested in a timer that can stop the recording (With programmable length of course) after i go to bed or go out, or even better, one that can start and stop it e.g in the middle of the night when Im asleep. Any ideas?


Start with command line keys, stop by hotkey. Start scheduled by other software, Stop by autohotkey or any other prog (you may schedule it too).


----------

